# Looking for info on Dr DS Grieve Fraudster



## Rustler (Apr 9, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone living in Centurion has come across this character:
*Dr DS Grieve and his wife Sanet Grieve *who made news headlines with their defrauding of friends family and patients recently? This guy was my doctor and actually tried to get me to invest in this scam that has now been exposed. Nearly caught me Dr Grieve.....

*News headlines and pic courtesy of Die Beeld 12 March 2012 - SA's leading daily newspaper*.

Dokter bedrieg glo talle | Beeld
es/Cms/General/d/1836/5654670e25164981baf00b0ea2ee38e1.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER]

also seen this on same subject:-


----------



## Rustler (Apr 9, 2012)

Rustler said:


> Just wondering if anyone living in Centurion has come across this character:
> *Dr DS Grieve and his wife Sanet Grieve *who made news headlines with their defrauding of friends family and patients recently? This guy was my doctor and actually tried to get me to invest in this scam that has now been exposed. Nearly caught me Dr Grieve.....
> 
> *News headlines and pic courtesy of Die Beeld 12 March 2012 - SA's leading daily newspaper*.
> ...


*This photograph comes from the website of Die Beeld National Newspaper and was front page headlines for 12 March 2012.*









*Official Newspaper website reference:- *
Dokter bedrieg glo talle | Beeld
Interpreted headline:- *"Doctor believed to have deceived many"*​
another headline 22 March 2012
Huis opgeveil van arts wat glo steel, bedrieg | Beeld

*"House auctioned of doctor who deceives and steals"*

*These are formal news headlines from the website of Die Beeld, South Africa's leading daily newspaper. This is mass fraud education and prevention, protection of people from scammers and the duty of every social media. Google Dr DS Grieve for more info.*​


----------

